# Best brush to use w/paint pots



## DC-Cutie (Feb 15, 2008)

I currently use MAC 249.  

Thanks


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 15, 2008)

i use MAC 242.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 15, 2008)

I like using a small concealor brush.  The Sonia Kashuk brand at Target makes a really good one, and it's so inexpensive.  I bought a whole bunch so I don't ever have to go digging for one!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 15, 2008)

From MAC-- 249, 242 and 194.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 15, 2008)

I really like my fingers for the PP.

However, the MA told me to use the 217.  If I do use a brush, I prefer the  242 or 249.


----------



## nunu (Feb 15, 2008)

i use the 249 and 242. 
i am looking into getting the 252 because my 249 is kind of harsh on my eyelid.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Feb 16, 2008)

OK.. Thanks ladies.  I like the 242, just always looking for more tips.  I'll check out the Sonia Kashuk, too - any reason to go to Target, right


----------



## alehoney (Feb 16, 2008)

i like using the 190, i know its a concealer brush but i find it very soft. its soft enough for the delicate skin under the eye and i like the softness on the lid too. the 242 works just as well but with the 190 i find that i have more control and its so much softer.


----------



## alwaysbella (Feb 16, 2008)

190 and specially 242!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow I'm surprised at the 217 comment--I faithfully use this to apply crease and blend, its awesome for that, but I can't imagine getting the coverage I'd want from a paintpot using the 217.

I use a small shader brush (cheap drugstore brand--IMO the brush to apply a paintpot does not need to be expensive or fancy at all, I can always get these cheap shader brushes to apply them thinly, and nicely so that sometimes I don't even put shadow overtop). Of course, I'm otherwise a faithful MAC/Bobbi Brown brush girl--they make SO much difference IMO for blending and applying foundation, shadow, etc.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 16, 2008)

242 or 252, they are both made with synthetic hairs which will not absorb emollient based products.


----------



## alygolightly (Feb 16, 2008)

I use MAC 217SE.  It prevents me from applying too much


----------



## MissVivaMac (Feb 16, 2008)

ditto to the 217...and you wonder why?

The paintpots when applied to heavily will crease and I use the 217 because I start at the lash line and blend up. As I only use the paintpots as sheer color and mostly to hold the shadow.

If I want a base to amp up the color of a shadow, I will use fluidline (i.e. blue peep w/ club e/s...or blacktrak w/ sketch e/s) with the 242


----------



## DC-Cutie (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_242 or 252, they are both made with synthetic hairs which will not absorb emollient based products._

 
so this may be the key!


----------



## jolener (Feb 16, 2008)

I use either the 242 or this the body shop eyeshadow brush or the annabelle concealer brush


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 16, 2008)

MAC featured the 231, a small synthetic brush, with the original collection of Paint Pots.  I have it and like it but more often just use my fingers.


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 16, 2008)

242 and 252 are the best with pp


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 16, 2008)

i use the 217, it works perfectly.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 16, 2008)

242 or Quo concealer brush 

90% of the time I reach for the 242


----------



## Miss uppity (Feb 16, 2008)

I use the 252


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 17, 2008)

It depends... if I'm using a lighter/more neutral shade that I want to apply all over, I use the 217.  If I'm going for a darker shade that's going to be just on the lid , I use the 242 and then blend the edges with my finger.  I pretty much treat them just as I did the Paints in a tube, but without worrying about the ooze of death.


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 17, 2008)

i love the 242 for paint pots! applies them very nice & even =)


----------



## elongreach (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm with most of you with the 242


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

i did use the 252 when i used a brush, but then later found out that its much easier to apply with my finger -_-


----------



## toby_is_cute (Feb 25, 2008)

I use my finger.


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 25, 2008)

194 =]


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 26, 2008)

i use my 242


----------



## glamqueen1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I use a large, dome shaped synthetic brush with yellow bristles. It puts the pp on evenly in seconds! Got it at a craft-shop, ridiculously cheap!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 3, 2008)

ha, i just saw this threat and i had previousely posted a similar question to this. I have tried pp with various brushes and then with my finegr and found out that it works best when applied with fingers (at least for me)


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 3, 2008)

MAC 249 or my finger


----------

